# Which Finnex lighting can I get for a moderately 10 gallon



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm currently using a fluorescent hood that I diy'd to house (2) 13 watt 6500k CFL bulbs.

Would the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ be any kind of upgrade where usable light is concerned (PAR, brightness?). I don't necessarily want a hi tech tank as I only plan on using Excel in this tank. But, I'd like to upgrade to better lights (LED) and maybe up my lighting in the process if need be.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I have no experience with a ten gallon, but my 5.5 was lit with one 23w cfl oriented horizontally. I changed to the 16" planted plus fixture about 9-10" from substrate and it was a little too much light. I had to put some screen in between and now it's fine.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a planted plus on a 10 and it defiantly puts you into high light. I made risers to lift the light and I inject diy co2.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

You could also go with a brand that is dimmable. Examples BML and Satellite


----------



## Catfishguy (Jan 6, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm currently using a fluorescent hood that I diy'd to house (2) 13 watt 6500k CFL bulbs.
> 
> Would the Finnex FugeRay Planted+ be any kind of upgrade where usable light is concerned (PAR, brightness?). I don't necessarily want a hi tech tank as I only plan on using Excel in this tank. But, I'd like to upgrade to better lights (LED) and maybe up my lighting in the process if need be.


Get the finnex stingray, you won't be dissapointed


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Catfishguy said:


> Get the finnex stingray, you won't be dissapointed


+1
I've got Stingrays on my low tech 20 and 55 and they work great. 10 gallons are only 12 inches tall though so with substrate and using the mounting clips that'll only be 10-11 inches to the substrate. Here's some PAR data although I wouldn't treat it as gospel. 
http://www.theaquaticplantsociety.org/finnex_stingray_led/


----------



## cgorges (Sep 9, 2014)

+1 Ive got a stingray one my 10 gal shrimp tank. its "PARfect"


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I recommend the Stingray also. I'm moving down to less is more thinking. It seems just about right for my ten.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

The Stingray would be an upgrade in lighting (PAR) compared to the current (2) 13 watt CFL bulbs?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

natebuchholz said:


> You could also go with a brand that is dimmable. Examples BML and Satellite


Finnex will be dimmable here in a month or two.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> The Stingray would be an upgrade in lighting (PAR) compared to the current (2) 13 watt CFL bulbs?


Anyone got an idea about this?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone got an idea about this?


Definitely not - I still think 26w of CFL bulbs gives off more PAR than the stingray, great fixture though it is.


----------



## MoreyFan (Jul 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Anyone got an idea about this?


Are they sideways?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=85667&page=2


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

They are sideways, pointing towards each other in a modified fluorescent tube hood with a white, plastic reflector.

I didn't wait for an answer though and just ordered the Stingray (got it today), I much prefer it to the bulky hood so if a little lower light is the trade off then so be it.


----------

